

NoSQL No More: Let's double down with MoreSQL - atatiyan
http://tatiyants.com/?p=1261

======
epenn
If this post was meant satirically, well played.

If it was meant seriously, wouldn't it be better just to use the right tool
for the right job?

~~~
interlagos
Is there really any confusion? It has constructed the typical strawmen to make
for easy competitors.

------
kapitalx
Great post, reads like Steven Colbert's 'The Word'

~~~
atatiyan
thank you, that's a great complement

